# HOLY CRAP!



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2007)

my chinese I got from nick hatched just right now! What should I do??? do I seperate them right now? fruit flies?


----------



## Kriss (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Sparky and congrats on the hatching.

No you don't need to seperate them yet or feed them yet.

Firstly mist them lightly with water so they can drink and do this every day / other day.

Offer them fruit flies in 48 hours from hatching.

You will need to seperte them but you can wait until the 2nd instar before this.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2007)

cool thanks. I just let a few out in the garden. I dont know if they'll survive the old man's hosing. :roll:


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd wait awhile before seperating them. Expect alot of deaths.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice work  With my chinese I kept them together until they had pruned themselves to a sizable batch. You don't really want several hundred to rear as larger nymph!

I have also found (if they are wild caught) you will get a much higher survival rate if you give them plenty of room, and keep them in small batches.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2007)

nymphs keep hatching out of the ooth. As soon as I think its over more hatch out 2 days later.

I left my ooth in my drawer and then next day they new yellow nymphs

were all over my clothes!

EDIT: They did it again today!


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

You put your ooth in your clothes drawer?!!??!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2007)

well its like ummm.... here let me show you a picture







I keep it on the top. Its mostly empty, only 2 pairs of jeans and 5 t-shirts

in the in 'favorites' corner where I keep my favorite clothes. The rest are in the bottom drawer.

I usually use the top for old egg cases, and creatures that like the dark:

black widows, daddy long legs, whip scorpions and such....

I keep a flourescent light in there just incase I want to look at them or

when its feeding time.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

What happened to keeping them in a jar?! That's not the best place to put them.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2007)

They're in a container in my drawer....

WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!!!!!! You think I just let a bunch of critters loose in my drawer??? NO WAY! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

